# XHTML, DHTML, usw ...



## FruchtSaft (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich würde echt gerne mal wissen was dieses xhtml und dhtml überhaupt ist ... leider hab ich keinen blassen schimmer davon. Wo liegt da der unterschied zu dem "normalen" html? Was ist besser? Pro und Contra!  

Kann mir jemand bissl helfen bzw. paar tips geben?

Würde mich freuen,

danke im vorraus


----------



## Retlaw (1. Oktober 2003)

xhtml (steht für extensible html) ist ein neuer HTML-Standard.
xthml unterliegt strengeren Syntax-Regeln und soll HTML ablösen.
Genaue Informationen dazu gibts unter http://www.w3.org/ 
Mit dhtml (steht glaub ich für dynamic html) kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Wird aber, wie der Name schon sagt, für dynamische Inhalte eingesetzt.


----------



## Tim C. (1. Oktober 2003)

http://www.w3schools.com/ <- Da gibts zu jedem der drei Begriffe eine nette Kategorie, die Aufschluss bringen sollte.

Vergleichen lässt sich direkt aber nur HTML und XHTML, da DHTML in die Richtung Browser-(also Clientseitiges) Scripting fällt.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FruchtSaft _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich würde echt gerne mal wissen was dieses xhtml und dhtml überhaupt ist ... leider hab ich keinen blassen schimmer davon. Wo liegt da der unterschied zu dem "normalen" html? Was ist besser? Pro und Contra!
> ...



XHTML = einfach gesagt eine neue Version von HTML, allerdings bassierend auf XML und daher Syntaktisch strenger , wird irgendwann in der Zukunft HTML ablösen. Da sich aber die Syntax nur an wenigen stellen ändert, wird der "umlern"Prozess recht einfach sein...

DHTML ist kein Standard. DHTML ist eigentlich nur ein Schlagwort. Man versteht darunter einer HTML Seite mit Hilfe von CSS und Javascript (und dem DOM) etwas Dynamik zu verleihen (angefangen bei Mouseovereffekten, bishin zu online WYSIWYG Editoren). Das "D" steht für Dynamic...

Also XHTML = HTML Nachfolger, DHTML = Sammelbegriff für HTML, CSS und Javascript...

bye


----------



## FruchtSaft (1. Oktober 2003)

Ok, jetzt weiss ich ja bescheid  

Danke!


----------



## Basti54 (14. Februar 2005)

Meine Frage kommt zwar etwas spät, aber extra nen Thread aufmachen will ich auch nich:

 Wie sieht's denn mit der Kompatibilität der Browser aus?
 Jeder Browser kann HTML. Kann auch jeder XHTML?


----------



## redlama (14. Februar 2005)

Ja!
XHTML ist wie gesagt nichts anderes als HTML, nur dass Du da die Möglichkeit hast XML einzubinden! Du musst also nur reinen HTML Code schreiben und einen XHTML Doctype definieren, das war's!

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> XHTML ist wie gesagt nichts anderes als HTML, nur dass Du da die Möglichkeit hast XML einzubinden! Du musst also nur reinen HTML Code schreiben und einen XHTML Doctype definieren, das war's!


Nicht ganz:
Wikipedia: Extensible Hypertext Markup Language: Die wichtigsten Unterschiede zwischen HTML und XHTML
Einführung in XHTML, CSS und Webdesign - XHTML: Unterschiede zwischen HTML und XHTML
Wissenswertes über XHTML (Jens Meiert, 12. Februar 2004)


Und es stimmt auch nicht, dass jeder Browser XHTML interpretiert. Denn XHTML sollte eigentlich mit dem Mediatyp application/xhtml+xml ausgeliefert werden. Doch ältere Browser, darunter auch der Internet Explorer 6, können mit dem Mediatypen nichts anfangen, weshalb für diese Browser der Mediatyp text/html gesendet werden muss, damit auch dort XHTML interpretier wird.

Um diesem Problem entgegen zu wirken, hat Thomas Scholz eine nette Funktion geschrieben, mit der der Mediatyp entsprechend des HTTP-Headers „Accept“ gesendet wird.


----------

